

ReactJS Components Crash Course - Pair program with an Engineer. 50% discount - tomatao
https://www.thinkful.com/crash-courses/react
One day online pairing sessions for engineers to quickly learn a new technology. The day includes an interactive presentation and 1-on-1 mentorship from an experienced engineer.<p>Designed for JavaScript developers to get up and running with React. ES6, JSX, webpack, life-cycles, composition and best practices.
======
Spyrology
Thinkful's long course materials are excellent. I expect the same from their
crash courses.

